# Gull Contest



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Rules: Most Seagulls in one shot.
Winner: will recieve a custom art job applied to your car by said subjects


...note to MT Stringer, Dorado Mahi and *********......panoramic shots not valid after curfew hour......thats curfew hour...not curlew hour.



1st entry.......62.......beat that!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

dang.. you win 

good shot, lots of gulls too


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about most ducks and geese? LOL This photo was maybe half the them.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Cmon, challenge me! lol*

70 at my best count. And yes I did take this picture...........

...................................I took it right off the internet! LOL

Zac


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*I'm outta this one 'cause...*

I only have three big ones! 
Mike


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> I only have three big ones!
> Mike


1. I'll see your 3 big ones and raise you 12

2. 4,283 rare South American Pink Gulls...don't beleive me? ...start countin

* notice how MT Stringers' and Gatorbaits pictures are so crisp and clear and mine are fuzzy...... am such an amature compared to these guys..... i needs more OJT


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Birdnester~ those *really* look like flamingos, if need be get a magnafying glass and look, those birds have too long of a neck to be seagulls.

Im not even going to attempt to see how many gulls I can get in one picture, knowing my luck they'd [email protected] right on my lense!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*HeHe*

Man your funny. But I only counted 4280 of those rare pink gulls! lol man dont be giving me no props, I didnt take that pic. I was cheating and googled it! lol
Only groups of gulls I see in Trinity are hitting the water and when Im in range to take a pic, Im fishing em! lol

zac


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*About 30 in this one...*

Shot 6-20-2005 near the Texas City Dike.
Mike


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

ahhh, I could have taken one there too but when you come up on a huge school of birds some go for the camera and some go for the fishing pole. We can tell who went for what here. lol That was about the wierdest set of birds Ive ever worked.

Zac


----------

